# French Pyrenees to Cyprus - Good Idea ?



## Simonflys (May 14, 2010)

Hi Folks - we're thinking of moving from the French Pyrenees to Cyprus - we're at the 'inception' stage at the moment! We've lived in the Pyrenees for around 7 years - so maybe it's an itch ! We just fancy trying another country / culture - life's too short and all that...

We've visited the island a few times but appreciate visiting and living are entirely different things! We're used to being expats - in our early 50's and have a 'here for a good time not along time' attitude.

No kids or family to consider, no work implications.

I know it's a big ask but any advice - or warnings (!), would be much appreciated from the people who really know....

Thanks in advance / Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Simonflys said:


> Hi Folks - we're thinking of moving from the French Pyrenees to Cyprus - we're at the 'inception' stage at the moment! We've lived in the Pyrenees for around 7 years - so maybe it's an itch ! We just fancy trying another country / culture - life's too short and all that...
> 
> We've visited the island a few times but appreciate visiting and living are entirely different things! We're used to being expats - in our early 50's and have a 'here for a good time not along time' attitude.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon,
Welcome to the forum.
I would suggest that you take a bit of time to read some of the threads on the forum as there is a lot of information.
You will probably find that reading some of threads will raise some questions which you can then ask and we will do our best to answer for you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Simonflys (May 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Simon,
> Welcome to the forum.
> I would suggest that you take a bit of time to read some of the threads on the forum as there is a lot of information.
> You will probably find that reading some of threads will raise some questions which you can then ask and we will do our best to answer for you.
> ...


Thank Veronica - I'm doing just that and thanks for your advice. Just wanted to get a 'feel' for the pro's and con's of living in Cyprus - just like there are everywhere else - including the Pyrenees!

More than anything it's about quality of life for us...hard to define I know because there are so many factors involved...

Thanks again / Simon


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Simon, we are new to Cyprus, 6 months since leaving the UK, we as a family, Husband, Wife and 3 kids - 3yrs, 8yrs, 12yrs, would not move back. Cant compare to France as only taken holidays there........however our standard of living is no worse than it was in the UK, not much difference in cost of living but a LARGE improvement in quality!
Early days and there a lot of scare stories out there/on here, I think expats forget that we are the 'visitors', my interaction with the locals has all been positive - dont know what they say behind your back but thats the same the world over! No problem with any of the official departments - immigration or registering the vehicle.
All positive at this end but its only been 6 months.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## Simonflys (May 14, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi Simon, we are new to Cyprus, 6 months since leaving the UK, we as a family, Husband, Wife and 3 kids - 3yrs, 8yrs, 12yrs, would not move back. Cant compare to France as only taken holidays there........however our standard of living is no worse than it was in the UK, not much difference in cost of living but a LARGE improvement in quality!
> Early days and there a lot of scare stories out there/on here, I think expats forget that we are the 'visitors', my interaction with the locals has all been positive - dont know what they say behind your back but thats the same the world over! No problem with any of the official departments - immigration or registering the vehicle.
> All positive at this end but its only been 6 months.
> 
> ...


Steve - thanks a lot for your reply - I appreciate it! I was beginning to get a bit worried about the lack of replies - deafening silence and all that! However I know people lead busy lives and my question is such an open one......

Wherever we live we like to get really stuck in with local life - I for one find the expat clique thing slightly 'irritating' . My wife politely declined joining the 'English Ladies of Toulouse' club a few years ago - clearly stating she'd rather shovel horse **** all day long than go to one of their coffee mornings to catch up on Richard & Judy!!

So - we'd like to integrate as much as any 'foreigner' can anywhere - totally realistic about that one. Like you we'd never go back to the UK - not on the agenda at all.

Not sure if anyone can give any advice on areas - some greenery would help, would like to see some water but don't need to be next to it and we love sunsets! The rest of the stuff we can deal with - we've been well and truly 'vaccinated' against bureaucracy living in France (and the UK for that matter!).

Just one thing - these nightmare stories about pet poisoning - are they true and if so is it widespread (and why?) ? We're huge animal lovers - huge part of our lives and very important.

Thanks again and have a great evening.

Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Simon,

I can never understand those who want to live in 'little England' when they move abroad. It is far more satifying to integrate into the local community if possible.
Of course you will need to have english friends as well but I agree that the expat clique thing is not the way to enjoy life to its full here.
After 7 years here we have friends from many countries. Of course we have British but we also have some very good Cypriot friends, In addition we have friends from Hungary, Romania, France, Germany, Holland, Poland, Bulgaria to name just some.
It makes for a very interesting life

As for areas to live, the Paphos area is the greenest and access to most parts of the island is good. 
The Northern coast of the Paphos region is stunning with the Paphos forest as backdrop and access to the Troodos region is good.

Veronica


----------

